# Beginning to hate scorpions



## Eclipse (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok so I know that getting into this hobby is like having a pet hole. So I haven't been in the hobby for 3 years so I decide to get a pet for old time's sake.
I had the choice of getting a vinegaroon or a scorpion. I decided to get a Ophistothalmus glabrifrons. I've had it for about a month and since the day I've got it I only seen it once and haven't seen it eat... I think thats the whole point of this hobby lol. I've given it a mansion of a home(which is probably a huge mistake) and it only stays in its burrow in the corner. I even come to check up on it at 1 AM but the closest thing I've seen to my scorp is probably its claws at the entrance of its tunnel. It lightening bolts back into its burrow at the slightest disturbance and never pokes out again. It feels like I'm basically feeding a hole. I had emps more brave than this. My T's were never like this either. Seriously, its just like:
*Drop roach in*
*roach runs into hole*
*crunch*
and thats it.........

I'm pretty sure many of you feel this way too. *SIGH* :unhappy:

Should of just gone with the vinegaroon or the tiger centipede. There were both going for $20. I got this scorp for $60...
Well ok Im done just wanted to rant. 
Do any of you guys have a scorp that you're just dying to see but never get to?


----------



## Ludedor24 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I hear ya some do like to hide alll the time, but there are diff species out there too  my striped devils do nothing but run around all the time. But I understand what you are saying.


----------



## AzJohn (Oct 3, 2011)

I mostly keep bark scorpions which are a little more visible. Try putting 10 Centruroides sculpturatus in a 5 gallon tank. You'll see plenty of them.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 3, 2011)

Ludedor24 said:


> Yeah I hear ya some do like to hide alll the time, but there are diff species out there too  my striped devils do nothing but run around all the time. But I understand what you are saying.


I actually seen that one at the pet shop. I didn't want to get it though because it was small. I thought it would be hiding a lot because of its size 
a sp. of bark scorpion was my first choice but I didn't feel like paying an extra $10 for shipping when the local petshop here usually has a good selection of species


----------



## neubii18 (Oct 3, 2011)

What you have to do is get a lot of scorpions so that way there's always atleast one out you can see.Try keeping local Paruroctonus.I put 3 in a communal setup last night and they have been super active all day.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 4, 2011)

My h longi hides all day too. And trust me, i would love to see him! But u know very well wat to expect when u venture into the hobby. Frankly, we all cant complain. Its their instinct to hide away from danger as well as to ambush prey. But yea its pretty frustrating haha. Or u can get lychas or tityus sp, some of these are really communal. I see my L scutilus babies ealk around hunting, feeding and chillin out every night. U can also expand ur collection. On a different note, my collection grew by 16 ytd . Im still looking for O galbifrons though haha.


----------



## Collin Clary (Oct 4, 2011)

Try some Centruroides gracilis. Mine are always out and they never refuse food.


----------



## Vfox (Oct 4, 2011)

Ya, Centruroides Sp all the way; I miss my C. vittatus colony, they were awesome. Another good species is desert hairy (Hadrurus arizonensis) or flat rock (Hadogenes Sp.). Both of mine were out of their hides 75% of the time, my flatrock female never hides and if you want a terraformer the desert hairy is always remodeling the tank. I've had what a petshop described as a "golden dune" scorpion before and it was a pethole even worse than my emps. However, I knew that it was a Scorpio maurus and they are known burrowers.


----------



## jake9134 (Oct 5, 2011)

just got an adult A. crassicauda and I have to say I love her tail but haven't seen her since I got her. My p. trans babies, L.q.'s, C. sculp and C. gracilis on the other hand are always out and about.


----------



## StreetTrash (Oct 5, 2011)

You sure it's a crassicauda?  I'd like to see some pics please!


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 5, 2011)

2 things I've always wanted. A communal scorp setup, and a desert hairy... I'm on budget right now though. Should of blown my  money something else though. It was falsely identified at the shop.


----------



## campj (Oct 6, 2011)

Try trading it. You could probably get one of the AZ guys to hook you up with some local caught. If I still lived there, I'd hook you up, but I'm stuck in NC now....  ::


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 7, 2011)

It's the nature of scorpions in general.  I expect it, it's no disappointment to me.  Pandinus, Heterometrus, Opisthos, Opistophs, ...it's normal.  All scorpions try to hide under something.  You can create a cage in a way where they think they are hiding and aren't though.  One I've been thinking of creating would be shaped like a thin briefcase, open like one too.  They are out there already, like at The Container Store, but no large ones there.  On one end there could be an open space for roaming.  But the thinner, dirt filled area would be where it tunnels and hangs out, but you could see it, something like a horizontal Ant farm.  You could cover it in the mean time with a towel or something.  That's if you're really into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jake9134 (Oct 7, 2011)

StreetTrash,
I hope its an A crassicauda, paid $45 for him. preordered 2 before the Ice repticon show in hopes of getting a gravid female but they only brought 1..anyways hers a pic.


----------



## superuglyllc (Oct 23, 2011)

desert hairy is not shy and is always roaming and stinging. very aggressive and awesome species


----------



## Michiel (Oct 23, 2011)

That's A.bicolor, not A.crassicauda...The latter species has the chela manus more incrassate....
To name one difference...
Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## Anonymity82 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have an Emperor and all he does is hide. I got him a flat rock on top of his substrate so anytime I want to see him I just lift the rock up and take a gander. I'm not sure how poisonous your scorp is so this may not be as easy to do.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 27, 2011)

I didn't want to start a new thread so I just wanted to say after the whole O. glabrifrons ordeal I got myself a H. arizonesis sling and after accommodating itself in its deli cup it went straight to work. The thing is active 24/7 it digs by day and hunts at night and I'm loving it so far. WAAAAAAYYYY better than the O.glab, others may love it but not me! I never got to see it eat prey until tonight. The trick was to feed it at night. It was the first time I seen a scorpion use its stinger in person. I would think that scorpions would jam its stinger into their prey but it gave it just a little tap with its tail that didn't even last a second. Anyways the little thing is the awesomest scorpion I had by far, I didn't have much interest in scorpions up until now and now I can't help but to want more different species, might even try on a Androctonus.



I can't get the burrow to stay steady though. I tried wetting the sand and drying it up which worked for about a day then it made one wrong move and collapsed the whole thing. Right now I tried mixing some cocofiber with the sand and dampening it. That worked for a few days but it totally collapse when my dogs were playing and bumped into the drawer it was on top of and now it can't keep its tunnel steady again. It annoys me to see it work so hard to find out all it did was create a big dent in the sand.


----------



## shebeen (Oct 29, 2011)

For substrate, use 20% excavator clay mixed with 80% play sand.  Wet it, pack it, and let it dry completely.  You'll want it at least a couple inches deep.  Add a piece of cork bark or pottery shard for a hide and you should be set.  Once a month, mist lightly under the hide, otherwise keep it dry.


----------



## superuglyllc (Oct 29, 2011)

zoo med escavating sand mix with exoterra sand will hold burrow for there guys


----------



## Scroggdogg777 (Jan 19, 2013)

i like 70% play sand and 30% vermiculite, wet down real good, mix together, let dry for at least a week, if not more!  I have been looking for a O. glabrifons, cant find any at all o well one day i suppose.  Also my dune scorp(s. mesaensis) is active every night, looking for food, great lil scorp!

---------- Post added 01-19-2013 at 12:06 AM ----------

also i live in texas too, maybe i buy your glabrifons if you dont want it, how big is it?


----------

